# Newbie 87 maxima question



## rumsawatti (May 25, 2011)

Okay, i just joined the forums to ask this quick question, i tried asking over at the maxima forums but since im a newbie i wasn't allowed to post. Anyhow my question is as follows:

I have a 1987 maxima that doesn't run due to multiple problems, however rather than go through hell looking for parts to repair it i wanted to know if i could simply drop a z31 engine in it? they are both the same VG30E engines however the z31 is a rear wheel drive while the max is a front wheel, is it possible to swap a z31 VG30E alone or is the z31 and the maximas VG completely different engines with the same name? I hope someone can help, thanks

-Rum :newbie:


----------

